# iPad app for event photographers



## jameswilliam (May 29, 2011)

Hi

" I am  about to launch Photo Party Upload - an iPad app for event photographers  that allows photographers to wirelessly transfer photos from your  camera to your iPad. The photos are branded then guests can upload them  to Facebook, Twitter, Email , or print them instantly! We would love to  have influential photographers take it for a test spin first. We are  offering a two week free trial. After that, the app costs just 10 cents  per upload. Please check it out at http://PhotoPartyUpload.com You can  download it and get started wowing your clients!

Please keep me posted on how it goes.
Thanks!
Brian"


----------



## kungfupanda (May 31, 2011)

Is it for free?


----------



## abastian (Jun 13, 2011)

It's necessary to put the credit card number to "help" you with your research !?!?

I am really interested in this kind of app and there are just a few option at this moment. 

abastian


----------



## wilsoncs3980 (Jun 13, 2011)

10 cents per upload?


----------

